# Diagrama de autoestereo XL2F-18C868-CA



## zergio2020

Hola busco un diagrama para checar un autoestereo XL2F-18C868-CA que quiero tratar de repara ya que me dicen que no enciende el display y pues quisiera conectarlo para verificarlo ya que no tengo el arnes.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/autoe...18c868-bb-informacion-no-trae-ca-t316197.html


----------



## zergio2020

Gracias por la ayuda. Tengo dudas referente a las conexiones que pone en el listado el estereo que tengo termina en CA y el del post termina en BB no se si eso modifique algo. Y el listado pone el numero uno en la parte superior de las conexiones y en el mio el conector pone el numero 1 abajo. Seran iguales? Adjunto foto de mi conector con la numeracion que trae y la liga del post no pude abrirla.
Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

parece que es este 
http://carstereohelp.net/wireharness_Ford1.htm


----------



## zergio2020

Gracias por la ayuda y el esquema esta excelente. Por lo que pude enterder el J1 que es el conector de 16 pins es el que lleva los cables para el encendido y las bocinas. pero tengo duda en cuales pins usar para conectar el +12 y el -12 del eleminador para que encienda y opere el autoestereo. Los demas conectores no se para que se usen o si se necesitan para que opere bien el autoestero. 
Adjunto archivo con los conectores. 
Agradezco ayuda para conectarlo de una forma correcta y no dañarlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya mas no puedo yo,esta todo en los documentos,


----------



## zergio2020

Te lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## zergio2020

Pues nada ya me pasaron la forma de conectarlo y lo tengo instalado. 
PIN1=ILLUM(+) 
PIN2=ILLUM(‐) 
PIN3=START 
PIN4=CLOCK 
PIN5,6,7,8,12,13,14,15 SON LAS BOCINAS
PIN9=V.BATERY(+) 
PIN10=RUN/ACCY 
PIN11=RADIO GRD 
PIN16=PW AMP GND 
CONECTE EL PIN 9 Y 10 AL +12 VOLTS DEL COVERTIDOR
CONECTE EL PIN 16 AL -12 DEL CONVERTIDOR
Y SE ESCUCHA DE MARAVILLA.

GRACIAS COMPAÑERO.

Ha el resto de los cables no los conecte y deje las puntas aisladas.


----------

